# Boot Manager Lite available anywhere?



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw the frontpage article about Boot Manager lite, only problem it it doesn't appear to be available. don't know why there would be an article about an app that's not available to 90 percent of the people that read to site but that's besides to point.

Anyone know where I can find it? Maybe provide the APK?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Your power level has to be a OVER 9000!

Mine is not either


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Appbrain says it's no longer available on market, so perhaps it was pulled for a bug fix


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it's been pulled for a bug fix.
Hopefully it will be back soon


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey just wanted to update we released boot manager lite again yesterday hopefully the bugs are fixed

On another note we released slide explorer pro and lite as well ill have a video of it up soon with some cool things it can do that put it way ahead of root explorer

Also released photography clock 2 widget

Boot Manager pro was also updated

And finally boot randimations my first app that I've neglected is being rewritten and will be updated and released under init 2 winter apps as well hopefully today


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

gflam said:


> Hey just wanted to update we released boot manager lite again yesterday hopefully the bugs are fixed
> 
> On another note we released slide explorer pro and lite as well ill have a video of it up soon with some cool things it can do that put it way ahead of root explorer
> 
> ...


Sweet! Randimations just sounds cool


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Ha yea it basically just plays a random boot animation everytime you boot up nothing that crazy was just my first app


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

gflam said:


> Ha yea it basically just plays a random boot animation everytime you boot up nothing that crazy was just my first app


I had my suspicions that it did that. If I wasn't an uptime junkie, I'd reboot all the time just to see which one it picked next.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea its definitely fun to see I'm in recovery a lot myself personally or switching ROMs so I think it's great

Check out slide explorer as well if you like those I made a video of it tonight to showcase some of its cool features


----------

